# Fridge Blowing 5 Amp Fuses



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

before I head to the dealer, just wondering if there was something simple I was overlooking: When in AUTO mode, the fridge keeps blowing the 5 amp fuses in the little black box on the back panel, it then switches to gas which works fine. This happens when plugged in at home or at the campsite. If in gas mode only, the fuse does not blow. (until I switch it to auto)

Any thoughts?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

This is due to a failed (shorted) AC heater element. A quick fix by the dealer or yourself if the dealer is a long tow away. Should be a warranty issue.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Mine was just fixed with the same problem. The heating element is shorting out. On the right side of fridge from outside (if it is running on propane or electric this would be hot) the part circular metal has 2 black wires going to where the fuse is blowing. That is what is shorting. I went back to dealer, they fixed it in 20 min.

John


----------



## doko (May 2, 2005)

concur - heating element needs replacement. Just had mine done - under warranty, no problems , no hassles


----------

